# HB-1338 The Big Public Land Grab In ND



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Received this letter and am passing it forward. This bill applies to every ND sportsman. DO NOT PASS HB-1338

Contact: House Natural Resources Committee

[email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected]

And/or call: leaving a message with the legislative telephone message center at 1-888-NDLEGIS (635-3447).

HB 1338 - Introduced by Rep's Brandenburg, Froseth, Heller, Kasper, Kreidt, Kretschmar, Rohr, Schmidt, Onstad; Sen's Schaible, Unruh, Warner. Would return excess lands around Lake Sakakawea above 1,854 feet msl and excess lands around Lake Oahe above 1,617 feet msl from the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers to neighboring landowners. House Energy and Natural Resources Committee heard 2/7, no action taken.
http://www.legis.nd.gov/assembly/63-201 ... 0215181454

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
-----Original Message-----
From: ND Bowhunters Association <[email protected]>
To: ND Bowhunters Association <[email protected]>
Sent: Thu, Feb 14, 2013 12:32 pm
Subject: HB 1338

Fellow Archers

I have sent you this email to explain why you need to contact the members of the House Natural Resources committee. House Bill 1338, which the committee heard on Feb 7, and will probably be voted on soon, requires that "the governor negotiate with representatives of the United States army corps of engineers for the return of excess lands around Lake Sakakawea above elevation 1,854 feet (565.01 meters) mean sea level and excess lands around Lake Oahe above 1,617 feet (492.86 meters) mean sea level to the neighboring landowners."

*Return of this land involves several negative impacts to the public of North Dakota. Currently the land in question, estimated to be FORTY THOUSAND ACRES which are managed by the North Dakota Game & Fish department (about 20% of the land they manage) , and another estimated SIXTY FIVE THOUSAND ACRES of corp land. That is one hundred and five thousand acres, OR ABOUT 164 SQUARE MILES of recreation land currently being used by the citizens that would be lost.*

Attached are two ariel photo maps showing two portions of the effected area, an area south of Bismarck and a portion of the Garrison reservoir. The areas inside the yellow lines would NOT be turned back, the other areas, inside the red lines, would be. As you can tell by the key, the rifle ranges south of Bismarck and Mandan would both be lost along with the desert area south of Bismarck. Yes this would include the boat ramps.

On the Garrison reservoir map, all of Mallard island and many, many acres of shoreline would also be lost. All of the river basin shore line including Garrison reservoir all the way to the SouthDakota line would be effected. Imagine the hunting, fishing and recreation areas that would be lost.

While this bill only calls for the Governor to begin negotiations, we should stop it now and eliminate it going any further.

Members of the House Natural Resources Committee are: Todd Porter, Chuck Damschen, Dick Anderson, Roger Brabant, Glen Froseth, Curt Hofstad, George J. Kaiser, Mike Nathe, Jim Schmidt, Peter F, Silbernagel, Bob Hunskor,Scot Kelsh and Cory Mock.

Please let your voices be heard and contact the committee members by phone call or email. Don't think someone else will do it for your. Do you part to help.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was reading that somewhere else today. My question is who are they going to return it to? The way things are set up now the only people having land returned are the native Americans. White owned land was paid for. I have hunted with a landowner near Woodworth who's father sold a couple of sections that are now below water, and had enough money to buy I think eight sections near Woodworth. I don't think the guys that got double what their land was worth should get it back. Is that the plan, or do they want to auction it off because the state is so broke?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

This is an interesting bill. My only question is, has the land be managed well under the Corps (which is highly doubful) and how has it be managed under the Game and Fish?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Plainsman, you have to remember, land around Woodworth, isn't exactlly prime farm or pasture land. So that could be why he manage to buy it so cheap. I know when they built the resivour they had to buy out a family friends farm, and what they recieved for it was enough for them to buy alot of other marginal land, while the land they had was quality land. Its all in what the land is valued at.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

HOUSE BILL NO. 1338
SECTION 1.
Return of land to landowners.
The governor shall negotiate with representatives of the United States army corps of
engineers for the return of excess lands around Lake Sakakawea above elevation 1,854 feet
[565.01 meters] mean sea level and excess lands around Lake Oahe above 1,617 feet [492.86
meters] mean sea level to the neighboring landowners. The governor shall report on the status
of negotiations to the budget section of the legislative management by December 31, 2014.
Page No. 1 13.0547.02000
HOUSE BILL NO. 1338
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Neighboring landowners? I'm thinking more like neighboring developers. Let's take a peek.

Everything in Wildlife Management Areas west of Hwy. 83/ west of Lake Audubon. That is de Trobiland WMA, Mallard Island WMA, and Wolf Creek WMA. Bet you could sell some nice cabin lots out there. Or McMansions.










The other is south of Bismarck. Schmidt Bottoms Rifle Range, Schmidt Bottoms, Apple Creek, Kimball Bottoms, and the McLean Rifle Range. Stomp down amazing since it is the undeveloped land closest to Bismarck.










Just remember ND's Grade F for corruption. I'm thinking if this ground goes back it won't be for cow pasture.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I seen a name on that map that I think is one of the sponsors of this bill. Am I wrong? If that's true then this guy is trying to get back land that he was once paid for.

blhunter3 I understand that some people sold good land and bought marginal. That is not the case with the one I am talking about. Government most often pays more than what things are worth. For example go look at the dumps in Churches Ferry. Some of those houses are not worth $10K yet FEMA bought them for $50K and higher. Those people made out like bandits. Sometimes when people see a buyer all of a sudden things are worth a lot more than reality.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The governemnt always over pays, what's new? You should know, you worked there.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I know of no law or regulation that would permit a federal agency to give lands to a private party. A negotiated sale at appraised values might be possible but with this much total acreage should require a new federal law.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I don't even want the legislature to entertain the idea. Just like the push in Congress some years ago to sell off Federal public lands. We don't have too much pubilc land in ND, instead we have too little. This "transfer" would be 20% of all the public ground the NDGF manages for us. I could be wrong but it seems to me there was such a transfer in SD with Corps land. Anyone who hunts ND or recreats outdoors on public ground should oppose this bill.

I'd have to dig a bit but someone said that one of these legislators built a land-locked palace on the lake and needs this bill to pass so they can get a boat access.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

> Received this letter and am passing it forward.





> -----Original Message-----
> From: ND Bowhunters Association <[email protected]>
> To: ND Bowhunters Association <[email protected]>
> Sent: Thu, Feb 14, 2013 12:32 pm
> Subject: HB 1338


Dick, I see your old buddy Bill is still at the ND Bowhunters Association.

Government & Conservation
Bill Helphrey
324 Saturn Drive
Bismarck, ND 58503
701.255.0192
[email protected]
C) 701.226.6951


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

I hope they keep it public. there is a tremendous amount being destroyed by greed. we need to save all that can be saved.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think part of the strategy is to make pay hunting the only game in town. Some people who have a lot still can't get enough. It reminds me of that country song that says "it's just a piece of paper that says in God we trust, a little sure feels good, a lot is not enough". Make no mistake there are people out to stop free lance hunting.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Bump. It's not too late to get your testimony in to the committee.

DO NOT PASS HB-1338

Contact: House Natural Resources Committee

[email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected]


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Bad news on 1338. The bill passed committee amended with a 9-4 vote. The amendment asks to have the "excess" land outside reservation boundaries be returned to the state of ND.

This bill will go the House floor for a general vote real quick.

Pay attention here guys. If this goes through (164 sq miles of habitat lost) the public land that you hunt can be put up for grabs too. There is no reason to stop at one land grab.

If you care about this particular ground, or ND public hunting land in general, let you district delegation know right now. You can bet the land developers aren't sitting quietly waiting for the vote. There is already an effort underway by some realtors to target PLOTS lands for a buy out as "hunting Land".

You can locate your legislative district here: http://www.arcgis.com/apps/Compare/stor ... d577e4010c
And/or call: leaving a message with the legislative telephone message center at 1-888-NDLEGIS (635-3447). 
In any communication to the committee sign with your name and address. Legislators like to know from whom they are hearing.

Email contacts here:

Senator Drew Wrigley (R) http://governor.nd.gov/contact-us 
District 1
Senator Stanley W. Lyson (R) [email protected].gov

Representative Patrick Hatlestad (R) [email protected] 
Representative Gary R. Sukut (R) [email protected]
District 2
Senator John Andrist (R) [email protected]

Representative David S. Rust (R) [email protected] 
Representative Robert J. Skarphol (R) [email protected] 
District 3
Senator Oley Larsen (R) [email protected]

Representative Andrew G. Maragos (R) [email protected] 
Representative Roscoe Streyle (R) [email protected] 
District 4
Senator John M. Warner (D) [email protected]

Representative Glen Froseth (R) [email protected] 
Representative Kenton Onstad (D) [email protected] 
District 5
Senator Randall A. Burckhard (R) [email protected]

Representative Roger Brabandt (R) [email protected] 
Representative Scott Louser (R) [email protected] 
District 6
Senator David O'Connell (D) [email protected]

Representative Dick Anderson (R) [email protected] 
Representative Bob Hunskor (D) [email protected] 
District 7
Senator Nicole Poolman (R) [email protected]

Representative Rick Becker (R) [email protected] 
Representative Jason Dockter (R) [email protected] 
District 8
Senator Howard C. Anderson, Jr. (R) [email protected]

Representative Jeff Delzer (R) [email protected] 
Representative Vernon R. Laning (R) [email protected] 
District 9
Senator Richard Marcellais (D) [email protected]

Representative Tracy Boe (D) [email protected] 
Representative Marvin E. Nelson (D) [email protected] 
District 10
Senator Joe Miller (R) [email protected]

Representative Chuck Damschen (R) [email protected] 
Representative David Monson (R) [email protected] 
District 11
Senator Tim Mathern (D) [email protected]

Representative Ron Guggisberg (D) [email protected] 
Representative Scot Kelsh (D) [email protected] 
District 12
Senator John Grabinger (D) [email protected]

Representative Jessica Haak (D) [email protected] 
Representative Alex Looysen (R) [email protected] 
District 13
Senator Judy Lee (R) [email protected]

Representative Kim Koppelman (R) [email protected] 
Representative Alon Wieland (R) [email protected] 
District 14
Senator Jerry Klein (R) [email protected]

Representative Jon Nelson (R) [email protected] 
Representative Robin Weisz (R) [email protected] 
District 15
Senator Dave Oehlke (R) [email protected]

Representative Curt Hofstad (R) [email protected] 
Representative Dennis Johnson (R) [email protected] 
District 16
Senator Tyler Axness (D) [email protected]

Representative Ben W. Hanson (D) [email protected] 
Representative Ben Koppelman (R) [email protected]
District 17
Senator Ray Holmberg (R) [email protected]

Representative Mark S. Owens (R) [email protected] 
Representative Mark Sanford (R) [email protected] 
District 18
Senator Connie Triplett (D) [email protected]

Representative Eliot Glassheim (D) [email protected] 
Representative Marie Strinden (D [email protected]) 
District 19
Senator Tom Campbell (R) [email protected]

Representative Gary Paur (R) [email protected] 
Representative Wayne Trottier (R) [email protected] 
District 20
Senator Philip M. Murphy (D) [email protected]

Representative Rick Holman (D) [email protected] 
Representative Gail Mooney (D) [email protected] 
District 21
Senator Carolyn C. Nelson (D) [email protected]

Representative Kathy Hogan (D) [email protected] 
Representative Steven L. Zaiser (D) [email protected] 
District 22
Senator Gary A. Lee (R) [email protected]

Representative Wesley R. Belter (R) [email protected] 
Representative Peter F. Silbernagel (R) [email protected] 
District 23
Senator Joan Heckaman (D) [email protected]

Representative Bill Devlin (R) [email protected] 
Representative Don Vigesaa (R) [email protected] 
District 24
Senator Larry J. Robinson (D) [email protected]

Representative Dwight Kiefert (R) [email protected] 
Representative Naomi Muscha (D) [email protected] 
District 25
Senator Larry Luick (R) [email protected]

Representative John Wall (R) [email protected] 
Representative Clark Williams (D) [email protected] 
District 26
Senator Jim Dotzenrod (D) [email protected]

Representative Bill Amerman (D) [email protected] 
Representative Jerry Kelsh (D) [email protected] 
District 27
Senator Spencer Berry (R) [email protected]

Representative Thomas Beadle (R) [email protected] 
Representative Randy Boehning (R) [email protected] 
District 28
Senator Robert Erbele (R) [email protected]

Representative Mike D. Brandenburg (R) [email protected] 
Representative William E. Kretschmar (R) [email protected] 
District 29
Senator Terry M. Wanzek (R) [email protected]

Representative Craig Headland (R) [email protected] 
Representative Chet Pollert (R) [email protected] 
District 30
Senator Ron Carlisle (R) [email protected]

Representative Diane Larson (R) [email protected] 
Representative Mike Nathe (R) [email protected] 
District 31
Senator Donald Schaible (R) [email protected]

Representative Karen M. Rohr (R) [email protected] 
Representative Jim Schmidt (R) [email protected] 
District 32
Senator Dick Dever (R) [email protected]

Representative Mark A. Dosch (R) [email protected] 
Representative Lisa Meier (R) [email protected] 
District 33
Senator Jessica K. Unruh (R) [email protected]

Representative Brenda Heller (R) [email protected] 
Representative Gary Kreidt (R) [email protected] 
District 34
Senator Dwight Cook (R) [email protected]

Representative Todd Porter (R) [email protected] 
Representative Nathan Toman (R) [email protected] 
District 35
Senator Margaret Sitte (R) [email protected]

Representative Karen Karls (R) [email protected] 
Representative Bob Martinson (R) [email protected] 
District 36
Senator Kelly M. Armstrong (R) [email protected]

Representative Alan Fehr (R) [email protected] 
Representative Mike Schatz (R) [email protected] 
District 37
Senator Rich Wardner (R) [email protected]

Representative Nancy Johnson (R) [email protected] 
Representative Vicky Steiner (R) [email protected] 
District 38
Senator David Hogue (R) [email protected]

Representative Larry Bellew (R) [email protected] 
Representative Dan Ruby (R) [email protected] 
District 39
Senator Bill L. Bowman (R) [email protected]

Representative David Drovdal (R) [email protected] 
Representative Keith Kempenich (R) [email protected] 
District 40
Senator Karen K. Krebsbach (R) [email protected]

Representative Robert Frantsvog (R) [email protected] 
Representative Matthew M. Klein (R) [email protected] 
District 41
Senator Tony Grindberg (R) [email protected]

Representative Al Carlson (R) [email protected] 
Representative Bette Grande (R) [email protected]
District 42
Senator Mac Schneider (D) [email protected]

Representative Corey Mock (D) [email protected] 
Representative Kylie Oversen (D) [email protected] 
District 43
Senator Lonnie J. Laffen (R) [email protected]

Representative Lois Delmore (D) [email protected] 
Representative Curtiss Kreun (R) [email protected] 
District 44
Senator Tim Flakoll (R) [email protected]

Representative Joshua A. Boschee (D) [email protected] 
Representative Blair Thoreson (R) [email protected] 
District 45
Senator Ronald Sorvaag (R) [email protected]

Representative Ed Gruchalla (D) [email protected] 
Representative Joe Heilman (R) [email protected] 
District 46
Senator George B. Sinner (D) [email protected]

Representative Kathy Hawken (R) [email protected] 
Representative Jim Kasper (R) [email protected] 
District 47
Senator Ralph Kilzer (R) [email protected]

Representative George J. Keiser (R) [email protected] 
Representative Lawrence R. Klemin (R) lklemin


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Done.

Good Evening,

While people are looking for hunting access, and general access for many other outdoor activities other groups are taking action that looks counter productive to me. I am pleased that North Dakota is doing so much better than most states, but I don't think we need sacrifice our quality of life for a few more dollars. There are a variety of people with a variety of interests in North Dakota, but our recreational opportunities are becoming more out of balance with each year.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Get on it. ----Received from ND Bowhunters:

Original Message ----- 
From: [email protected] 
To: Nancy Buechler 
Sent: Friday, February 22, 2013 3:47 PM
Subject: HB 1338

_Fellow sportsmen,

On Thursday the House Natural Resources Committee discussed and voted on House Bill 1338, the one that would require the Governor to begin negotiations with the Corp of Engineers for return of "excess" land to the adjacent landowner. The bill was amended from returning the land to the adjacent landowners to returning to the state of North Dakota that which was outside reservation boundaries. The amended bill passed the committee 9-4 and will now go to the floor of the House for a vote with a "do pass" recommendation.

We need to get this bill defeated.

The present arrangement of land management has worked well and the citizens of North Dakota have been able to utilize that land for sixty years or so for recreation purposes. 40,000 acres of that land has been managed by the State Game & Fish Department for the use by the public. Only 5% of all land in North Dakota is public. The loss of this land for public use would be a blow to the sportsmen of this state.

Please contact your legislator and encourage them to vote no on this bill.

I have attached a PDF file that lists all the House members. By clicking on their name you will get a small Bio on them which includes their legislative email address.

Please contact at least your district representative, contacting all of them would help. _

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You can locate your legislative district here: http://www.arcgis.com/apps/Compare/stor ... d577e4010c
And/or call: leaving a message with the legislative telephone message center at 1-888-NDLEGIS (635-3447). 
In any communication to the committee sign with your name and address. Legislators like to know from whom they are hearing.

Email contacts here:

Senator Drew Wrigley (R) http://governor.nd.gov/contact-us 
District 1
Senator Stanley W. Lyson (R) [email protected]

Representative Patrick Hatlestad (R) [email protected] 
Representative Gary R. Sukut (R) [email protected]
District 2
Senator John Andrist (R) [email protected]

Representative David S. Rust (R) [email protected] 
Representative Robert J. Skarphol (R) [email protected] 
District 3
Senator Oley Larsen (R) [email protected]

Representative Andrew G. Maragos (R) [email protected] 
Representative Roscoe Streyle (R) [email protected] 
District 4
Senator John M. Warner (D) [email protected]

Representative Glen Froseth (R) [email protected] 
Representative Kenton Onstad (D) [email protected] 
District 5
Senator Randall A. Burckhard (R) [email protected]

Representative Roger Brabandt (R) [email protected] 
Representative Scott Louser (R) [email protected] 
District 6
Senator David O'Connell (D) [email protected]

Representative Dick Anderson (R) [email protected] 
Representative Bob Hunskor (D) [email protected] 
District 7
Senator Nicole Poolman (R) [email protected]

Representative Rick Becker (R) [email protected] 
Representative Jason Dockter (R) [email protected] 
District 8
Senator Howard C. Anderson, Jr. (R) [email protected]

Representative Jeff Delzer (R) [email protected] 
Representative Vernon R. Laning (R) [email protected] 
District 9
Senator Richard Marcellais (D) [email protected]

Representative Tracy Boe (D) [email protected] 
Representative Marvin E. Nelson (D) [email protected] 
District 10
Senator Joe Miller (R) [email protected]

Representative Chuck Damschen (R) [email protected] 
Representative David Monson (R) [email protected] 
District 11
Senator Tim Mathern (D) [email protected]

Representative Ron Guggisberg (D) [email protected] 
Representative Scot Kelsh (D) [email protected] 
District 12
Senator John Grabinger (D) [email protected]

Representative Jessica Haak (D) [email protected] 
Representative Alex Looysen (R) [email protected] 
District 13
Senator Judy Lee (R) [email protected]

Representative Kim Koppelman (R) [email protected] 
Representative Alon Wieland (R) [email protected] 
District 14
Senator Jerry Klein (R) [email protected]

Representative Jon Nelson (R) [email protected] 
Representative Robin Weisz (R) [email protected] 
District 15
Senator Dave Oehlke (R) [email protected]

Representative Curt Hofstad (R) [email protected] 
Representative Dennis Johnson (R) [email protected] 
District 16
Senator Tyler Axness (D) [email protected]

Representative Ben W. Hanson (D) [email protected] 
Representative Ben Koppelman (R) [email protected]
District 17
Senator Ray Holmberg (R) [email protected]

Representative Mark S. Owens (R) [email protected] 
Representative Mark Sanford (R) [email protected] 
District 18
Senator Connie Triplett (D) [email protected]

Representative Eliot Glassheim (D) [email protected] 
Representative Marie Strinden (D [email protected]) 
District 19
Senator Tom Campbell (R) [email protected]

Representative Gary Paur (R) [email protected] 
Representative Wayne Trottier (R) [email protected] 
District 20
Senator Philip M. Murphy (D) [email protected]

Representative Rick Holman (D) [email protected] 
Representative Gail Mooney (D) [email protected] 
District 21
Senator Carolyn C. Nelson (D) [email protected]

Representative Kathy Hogan (D) [email protected] 
Representative Steven L. Zaiser (D) [email protected] 
District 22
Senator Gary A. Lee (R) [email protected]

Representative Wesley R. Belter (R) [email protected] 
Representative Peter F. Silbernagel (R) [email protected] 
District 23
Senator Joan Heckaman (D) [email protected]

Representative Bill Devlin (R) [email protected] 
Representative Don Vigesaa (R) [email protected] 
District 24
Senator Larry J. Robinson (D) [email protected]

Representative Dwight Kiefert (R) [email protected] 
Representative Naomi Muscha (D) [email protected] 
District 25
Senator Larry Luick (R) [email protected]

Representative John Wall (R) [email protected] 
Representative Clark Williams (D) [email protected] 
District 26
Senator Jim Dotzenrod (D) [email protected]

Representative Bill Amerman (D) [email protected] 
Representative Jerry Kelsh (D) [email protected] 
District 27
Senator Spencer Berry (R) [email protected]

Representative Thomas Beadle (R) [email protected] 
Representative Randy Boehning (R) [email protected] 
District 28
Senator Robert Erbele (R) [email protected]

Representative Mike D. Brandenburg (R) [email protected] 
Representative William E. Kretschmar (R) [email protected] 
District 29
Senator Terry M. Wanzek (R) [email protected]

Representative Craig Headland (R) [email protected] 
Representative Chet Pollert (R) [email protected] 
District 30
Senator Ron Carlisle (R) [email protected]

Representative Diane Larson (R) [email protected] 
Representative Mike Nathe (R) [email protected] 
District 31
Senator Donald Schaible (R) [email protected]

Representative Karen M. Rohr (R) [email protected] 
Representative Jim Schmidt (R) [email protected] 
District 32
Senator Dick Dever (R) [email protected]

Representative Mark A. Dosch (R) [email protected] 
Representative Lisa Meier (R) [email protected] 
District 33
Senator Jessica K. Unruh (R) [email protected]

Representative Brenda Heller (R) [email protected] 
Representative Gary Kreidt (R) [email protected] 
District 34
Senator Dwight Cook (R) [email protected]

Representative Todd Porter (R) [email protected] 
Representative Nathan Toman (R) [email protected] 
District 35
Senator Margaret Sitte (R) [email protected]

Representative Karen Karls (R) [email protected] 
Representative Bob Martinson (R) [email protected] 
District 36
Senator Kelly M. Armstrong (R) [email protected]

Representative Alan Fehr (R) [email protected] 
Representative Mike Schatz (R) [email protected] 
District 37
Senator Rich Wardner (R) [email protected]

Representative Nancy Johnson (R) [email protected] 
Representative Vicky Steiner (R) [email protected] 
District 38
Senator David Hogue (R) [email protected]

Representative Larry Bellew (R) [email protected] 
Representative Dan Ruby (R) [email protected] 
District 39
Senator Bill L. Bowman (R) [email protected]

Representative David Drovdal (R) [email protected] 
Representative Keith Kempenich (R) [email protected] 
District 40
Senator Karen K. Krebsbach (R) [email protected]

Representative Robert Frantsvog (R) [email protected] 
Representative Matthew M. Klein (R) [email protected] 
District 41
Senator Tony Grindberg (R) [email protected]

Representative Al Carlson (R) [email protected] 
Representative Bette Grande (R) [email protected]
District 42
Senator Mac Schneider (D) [email protected]

Representative Corey Mock (D) [email protected] 
Representative Kylie Oversen (D) [email protected] 
District 43
Senator Lonnie J. Laffen (R) [email protected]

Representative Lois Delmore (D) [email protected] 
Representative Curtiss Kreun (R) [email protected] 
District 44
Senator Tim Flakoll (R) [email protected]

Representative Joshua A. Boschee (D) [email protected] 
Representative Blair Thoreson (R) [email protected] 
District 45
Senator Ronald Sorvaag (R) [email protected]

Representative Ed Gruchalla (D) [email protected] 
Representative Joe Heilman (R) [email protected] 
District 46
Senator George B. Sinner (D) [email protected]

Representative Kathy Hawken (R) [email protected] 
Representative Jim Kasper (R) [email protected] 
District 47
Senator Ralph Kilzer (R) [email protected]

Representative George J. Keiser (R) [email protected] 
Representative Lawrence R. Klemin (R) lklemin


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Still time to contact your legislator on this bill. Monday might be too late.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

HB-1338 is on the floor Tuesday morning. Win or lose, ND sportsmen are going to get exactly what they deserve on this bill.

---------------------------------------

Edit Tuesday morning. 1338 passed:



> HB 1338 - Introduced by Rep's Brandenburg, Froseth, Heller, Kasper, Kreidt, Kretschmar, Rohr, Schmidt, Onstad; Sen's Schaible, Unruh, Warner. Would return excess lands around Lake Sakakawea above 1,854 feet msl and excess lands around Lake Oahe above 1,617 feet msl from the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers to neighboring landowners. House Energy and Natural Resources Committee amended to return ecess lands outside the boundaries of the Fort Berthold and Standing Rock Sioux Reservations to the state of North Dakota. Passed house 75-18.


Just waitng now for the roll call of yea and nay.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The Big Public Land Grab In ND

SECOND READING OF HOUSE BILL
HB 1338: A BILL for an Act to provide for the return of certain property managed by the
United States army corps of engineers to the state of North Dakota.
ROLL CALL
The question being on the final passage of the amended bill, which has been read, and has
committee recommendation of DO PASS, the roll was called and there were 75 YEAS,
18 NAYS, 0 EXCUSED, 1 ABSENT AND NOT VOTING.

*YEAS:* Anderson; Beadle; Becker; Bellew; Belter; Boe; Boehning; Boschee; Brabandt;
Brandenburg; Carlson; Damschen; Delzer; Dockter; Dosch; Drovdal; Fehr;
Frantsvog; Froseth; Grande; Hanson; Hatlestad; Hawken; Headland; Heilman;
Heller; Hofstad; Holman; Hunskor; Johnson, D.; Johnson, N.; Karls; Kasper;
Kelsh, J.; Kempenich; Klein; Klemin; Koppelman, B.; Koppelman, K.; Kreidt;
Kretschmar; Kreun; Laning; Larson; Looysen; Louser; Maragos; Martinson; Meier;
Monson; Mooney; Nathe; Nelson, J.; Nelson, M.; Onstad; Owens; Paur; Pollert;
Rohr; Ruby; Rust; Sanford; Schatz; Schmidt; Silbernagel; Skarphol; Steiner; Sukut;
Thoreson; Trottier; Vigesaa; Weisz; Wieland; Zaiser; Speaker Devlin

*NAYS:* Amerman; Delmore; Glassheim; Gruchalla; Guggisberg; Haak; Hogan; Keiser;
Kelsh, S.; Kiefert; Mock; Muscha; Oversen; Porter; Strinden; Toman; Wall; Williams
ABSENT AND NOT VOTING: Streyle
Engrossed HB 1338 passed.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

This is bull****!!!!!!!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Mar. 20th, 2013
HB-1338-Return of Missouri River Corps Land to ND
From ND Bowhunters Asc.

Dear fellow bow hunter and outdoorsman,

I am writing this to inform you of some pending legislation that may have a 
very dramatic effect on your recreational activities. House Bill 1338 has 
been amended from the original text and has passed the house 75-18. When it 
crossed over to the Senate side it was read and referred to the Government 
and Veterans Affairs Committee, where it now lays.

In a nut shell: if this bill passes through the Senate it will require the 
Governor to start negotiations with the Corps of engineers for the return of 
the Corps land to the State of North Dakota. The original bill would have 
returned the land over to "the adjacent landowner". When that was fought, 
the bill was amended to returning the land to the State. A comment made in 
the House Natural Resources Committee is that it was, "a step in the right 
direction". It is quite plain that the intent is to pass this bill, get the 
land back into State hands where it stands a better chance of being turned 
back to the adjacent landowner.

HOW WOULD THE LOSS OF ALL CORPS LAND ALONG THE MISSOURI RIVER AFFECT YOU?

Access to Corps areas would be gone. Section lines were closed when the 
Corps got the land for flood control. How would you get to the river to go 
fishing? Where would you go to shoot a rifle or pistol? This would cause a 
potential loss of thirteen (13) boat ramps in the Bismarck & Mandan areas. 
How many of you use the Kimbal bottoms South of Bismarck for recreation? 
And, if this were to come to pass, who do you think would end up paying the 
estimated tens of millions of dollars to do the survey work?

I have attached contact information on the Government & Veterans Committee. 
If you want to prevent the possible turn over of this Corps land, contact 
every member on the committee and ask to him or her to kill this bill. Use 
both the phone number provided to leave a message and send them an email.

When the hearing date is published we will send out another email with the 
time and date. If we can get fifty or sixty people to show up for the 
hearing, it will really make a difference on the outcome.

Senate Government & Veterans Affairs Committee

Chairmaan Dick Diver [email protected] 328-1734

Spencer Berry [email protected] 328-3728

Dwight Cook [email protected] 328-4296

Nicole Poolman [email protected] 328-1733

Donald Schaible [email protected] 328-1731

Richard Marcellais [email protected] 328-3674

Carolyn C. Nelson [email protected] 328-3635


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

House Bill 1338 will be heard on Thursday the 28th at 10:45 in the Missouri River room. If public land matters to you, kill this bill with a DO NOT PASS. Make your contacts below:

Chairman Dever & Committee Members,

[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected], [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

From the Friends of Lake Sakakawea legislative update letter:



> HB 1338. At a policy meeting last Monday between FOLS Chair Terry Fleck, Vice Chair Michael Gunsch and Lobbyist Bill Butcher it was decided, based upon the results of a poll conducted with FOLS members and other sources of information, to oppose Engrossed HB 1338 which would direct the Governor to negotiate with the Corps of Engineers to have "excess lands" around Lakes Sakakawea and Oahe but outside of the boundaries of the Indian reservations on those lakes turned over to the State of North Dakota. That would include recreation areas, wildlife protection areas and shoreline property now being managed by the Corps.
> A hearing on this bill has just been scheduled before the Senate Government & Veterans Affairs Committee for 10:45 am on Thursday, March 28th, in the Missouri River Room. Any FOLS members who wish to testify on this bill are encouraged to do so.
> If you have any information on bills, feedback from legislators that might affect FOLS legislative efforts, or input on any of the bills above, please call FOLS' lobbyist Bill Butcher at 224-1541 or cell 391-8267. Call or email your legislators to let them know how you feel on issues. It is important that FOLS members and other supporters of lake related issues make themselves heard!


Hats off to FOLS! And sportsmen can still (and should) get their comments into the Senate committee:

Chairman Dever & Committee Members,

[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected], [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Sent: Tuesday, March 26, 2013 2:36 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: House Bill 1338 First Engrossment (title: 13.0547.03000)

HB 1338 needs a Do Not Pass from the Senate Government and Veterans Affairs committee which hears the bill on 3/28 at 10:45AM.

The bill started as wanting to return excess land around Lakes Sakakawea and Oahe to private landowners. It was amended to return the lands to the state of North Dakota. The bill is a Sham. Ultimately the backers want the lands returned to private owners. Giving to the state is just a first step.

Call the committee members soon and leave the message to Do Not Pass. 1-888-635-3447 Members are: Dick Dever (chair), Spencer Berry (vice chair), Dwight Cook, Nicole Poolman, Donald Schaible, Richard Marcellais, Carolyn C. Nelson.
[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected], [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]

Sometime the week after Easter the bill should be in front of the entire senate. Contact your senator to defeat this bill. Same telephone number.

Email contacts here:

Senator Drew Wrigley (R) http://governor.nd.gov/contact-us

District 1
Senator Stanley W. Lyson (R) [email protected] 
Representative Patrick Hatlestad (R) [email protected] 
Representative Gary R. Sukut (R) [email protected]

District 2
Senator John Andrist (R) [email protected] 
Representative David S. Rust (R) [email protected] 
Representative Robert J. Skarphol (R) [email protected]

District 3
Senator Oley Larsen (R) [email protected] 
Representative Andrew G. Maragos (R) [email protected] 
Representative Roscoe Streyle (R) [email protected]

District 4
Senator John M. Warner (D) [email protected] 
Representative Glen Froseth (R) [email protected] 
Representative Kenton Onstad (D) [email protected]

District 5
Senator Randall A. Burckhard (R) [email protected] 
Representative Roger Brabandt (R) [email protected] 
Representative Scott Louser (R) [email protected]

District 6
Senator David O'Connell (D) [email protected] 
Representative Dick Anderson (R) [email protected] 
Representative Bob Hunskor (D) [email protected]

District 7
Senator Nicole Poolman (R) [email protected] 
Representative Rick Becker (R) [email protected] 
Representative Jason Dockter (R) [email protected]

District 8
Senator Howard C. Anderson, Jr. (R) [email protected] 
Representative Jeff Delzer (R) [email protected] 
Representative Vernon R. Laning (R) [email protected]

District 9
Senator Richard Marcellais (D) [email protected] 
Representative Tracy Boe (D) [email protected] 
Representative Marvin E. Nelson (D) [email protected]

District 10
Senator Joe Miller (R) [email protected] 
Representative Chuck Damschen (R) [email protected] 
Representative David Monson (R) [email protected]

District 11
Senator Tim Mathern (D) [email protected] 
Representative Ron Guggisberg (D) [email protected] 
Representative Scot Kelsh (D) [email protected]

District 12
Senator John Grabinger (D) [email protected] 
Representative Jessica Haak (D) [email protected] 
Representative Alex Looysen (R) [email protected]

District 13
Senator Judy Lee (R) [email protected] 
Representative Kim Koppelman (R) [email protected] 
Representative Alon Wieland (R) [email protected]

District 14
Senator Jerry Klein (R) [email protected] 
Representative Jon Nelson (R) [email protected] 
Representative Robin Weisz (R) [email protected]

District 15
Senator Dave Oehlke (R) [email protected] 
Representative Curt Hofstad (R) [email protected] 
Representative Dennis Johnson (R) [email protected]

District 16
Senator Tyler Axness (D) [email protected] 
Representative Ben W. Hanson (D) [email protected] 
Representative Ben Koppelman (R) [email protected]

District 17
Senator Ray Holmberg (R) [email protected] 
Representative Mark S. Owens (R) [email protected] 
Representative Mark Sanford (R) [email protected]

District 18
Senator Connie Triplett (D) [email protected] 
Representative Eliot Glassheim (D) [email protected] 
Representative Marie Strinden (D [email protected])

District 19
Senator Tom Campbell (R) [email protected] 
Representative Gary Paur (R) [email protected] 
Representative Wayne Trottier (R) [email protected]

District 20
Senator Philip M. Murphy (D) [email protected] 
Representative Rick Holman (D) [email protected] 
Representative Gail Mooney (D) [email protected]

District 21
Senator Carolyn C. Nelson (D) [email protected] 
Representative Kathy Hogan (D) [email protected] 
Representative Steven L. Zaiser (D) [email protected]

District 22
Senator Gary A. Lee (R) [email protected] 
Representative Wesley R. Belter (R) [email protected] 
Representative Peter F. Silbernagel (R) [email protected]

District 23
Senator Joan Heckaman (D) [email protected] 
Representative Bill Devlin (R) [email protected] 
Representative Don Vigesaa (R) [email protected]

District 24
Senator Larry J. Robinson (D) [email protected] 
Representative Dwight Kiefert (R) [email protected] 
Representative Naomi Muscha (D) [email protected]

District 25
Senator Larry Luick (R) [email protected] 
Representative John Wall (R) [email protected] 
Representative Clark Williams (D) [email protected]

District 26
Senator Jim Dotzenrod (D) [email protected] 
Representative Bill Amerman (D) [email protected] 
Representative Jerry Kelsh (D) [email protected]

District 27
Senator Spencer Berry (R) [email protected] 
Representative Thomas Beadle (R) [email protected] 
Representative Randy Boehning (R) [email protected]

District 28
Senator Robert Erbele (R) [email protected] 
Representative Mike D. Brandenburg (R) [email protected] 
Representative William E. Kretschmar (R) [email protected]

District 29
Senator Terry M. Wanzek (R) [email protected] 
Representative Craig Headland (R) [email protected] 
Representative Chet Pollert (R) [email protected]

District 30
Senator Ron Carlisle (R) [email protected] 
Representative Diane Larson (R) [email protected] 
Representative Mike Nathe (R) [email protected]

District 31
Senator Donald Schaible (R) [email protected] 
Representative Karen M. Rohr (R) [email protected] 
Representative Jim Schmidt (R) [email protected]

District 32
Senator Dick Dever (R) [email protected] 
Representative Mark A. Dosch (R) [email protected] 
Representative Lisa Meier (R) [email protected]

District 33
Senator Jessica K. Unruh (R) [email protected] 
Representative Brenda Heller (R) [email protected] 
Representative Gary Kreidt (R) [email protected]

District 34
Senator Dwight Cook (R) [email protected] 
Representative Todd Porter (R) [email protected] 
Representative Nathan Toman (R) [email protected]

District 35
Senator Margaret Sitte (R) [email protected] 
Representative Karen Karls (R) [email protected] 
Representative Bob Martinson (R) [email protected]

District 36
Senator Kelly M. Armstrong (R) [email protected] 
Representative Alan Fehr (R) [email protected] 
Representative Mike Schatz (R) [email protected]

District 37
Senator Rich Wardner (R) [email protected] 
Representative Nancy Johnson (R) [email protected] 
Representative Vicky Steiner (R) [email protected]

District 38
Senator David Hogue (R) [email protected] 
Representative Larry Bellew (R) [email protected] 
Representative Dan Ruby (R) [email protected]

District 39
Senator Bill L. Bowman (R) [email protected] 
Representative David Drovdal (R) [email protected] 
Representative Keith Kempenich (R) [email protected]

District 40
Senator Karen K. Krebsbach (R) [email protected] 
Representative Robert Frantsvog (R) [email protected] 
Representative Matthew M. Klein (R) [email protected]

District 41
Senator Tony Grindberg (R) [email protected] 
Representative Al Carlson (R) [email protected] 
Representative Bette Grande (R) [email protected]

District 42
Senator Mac Schneider (D) [email protected] 
Representative Corey Mock (D) [email protected] 
Representative Kylie Oversen (D) [email protected]

District 43
Senator Lonnie J. Laffen (R) [email protected] 
Representative Lois Delmore (D) [email protected] 
Representative Curtiss Kreun (R) [email protected]

District 44
Senator Tim Flakoll (R) [email protected] 
Representative Joshua A. Boschee (D) [email protected] 
Representative Blair Thoreson (R) [email protected]

District 45
Senator Ronald Sorvaag (R) [email protected] 
Representative Ed Gruchalla (D) [email protected] 
Representative Joe Heilman (R) [email protected]

District 46
Senator George B. Sinner (D) [email protected] 
Representative Kathy Hawken (R) [email protected] 
Representative Jim Kasper (R) [email protected]

District 47
Senator Ralph Kilzer (R) [email protected] 
Representative George J. Keiser (R) [email protected] 
Representative Lawrence R. Klemin (R) lklemin


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It's a sad day when sportsmen listen to land grabbers rather than the North Dakota Bowhunters Association, the North Dakota Wildlife Federation, etc. We have people that belong to sportsmen's groups and wave their arms around at meetings, then when opportunity arises they sit with their thumb up their behind. Make no mistake about it those who oppose those things on this site are here protecting their own special interests. Their interests are at sportsmans peril so wake up and smell the roses.

Do something or be happy playing hunter on your keyboard with one of Cabela's games.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

Plainsman wrote,



> Do something or be happy playing hunter on your keyboard with one of Cabela's games.


Ouch, what a slam. You sir have over 15,000 posts pounding your keyboard and then have the gaul to tell others to do something. Just today I was asked if I would give testimony in favor of this Bill. I declined so our org is going to submit written testimony.

However......Bruce if you are willing to crawl out of your hidey hole long enough to come down to the Capitol and actually do something like testify, then I just might change my mind and show up. Our written testimony is being prepared right now. All I would have to do is read it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> crawl out of your hidey hole


You know my name, but no one knows yours. Then you say I'm in a hidey hole? You in the past called people cowards for not putting their name on these posts. Well?????? Is the problem you don't want everyone to catch on to what the North Dakota Farm Bureau is up to? Like shafting North Dakota sportsmen. You are one of their representatives right. Is that not the organization you speak of. I"ll let everyone make up their own mind about the North Dakota Farm Bureau, but my personal opinion is they are one of the most backwards, greedy, self serving groups I know of.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

Plains wrote,



> Is that not the organization you speak of.


Nope, I visit with Farm Bureau a lot but haven't talked to them about this one.



> Like shafting North Dakota sportsmen.


Please!!!!!!! The Corps took the land when the Garrison Dam was built. They took more than they needed. Yes they did purchase it. A couple years ago the Corps put up a brand new barbed wire fence on the property line. They cut off access to a lot of people frequenting the shoreline. Walking access only. I would suppose the bowhunters liked that idea. Nobody else in there.

Multiple use with an asterisk.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Yes they did purchase it.


So if you sell your south quarter to a neighbor and twenty years later you say ok I want it back now what do you think he would say? I know I would tell you to take a hike I paid for it. What makes you think the people of the United States as a whole should be suckers for the farmers that expect it back. You have been pampered so long that you don't understand no? It was sold. It's belongs to all of us. You nor the state deserve it "back" unless you purchase it. I for one don't want to sell it to you. That's my right, and the right of every other American citizen.



> Multiple use with an asterisk.


Simply because they don't let you in to rip, rape, and run doesn't mean it isn't multiple use.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

The land probably wasn't for sale. But the eminent clause says, "the greater good for the greatest many". That is how public works get built. So a person is forced to sell. The fed/gov took it. So here we are years later. The State wants the land and the fed/gov isn't using it because they took more than they needed. It would seem as of late the States are doing a push back against all things federal. And why not. The fed/gov has already shown their extreme incompotence lately to manage anything. If the State decides to sell any of this property, who do you believe should have first option to buy?

It may be your right Plainsman to say we the people bought it (that would include the people of ND) and we the people want to keep possession of it. Might I remind you the fed/gov has a $17 Trillion dollar deficit.



> Simply because they don't let you in to rip, rape, and run doesn't mean it isn't multiple use.


Most people are three dimensional, I guess you are only two. Are you stuck in a rut in your hatred of farmers? What I said was the corps built a three wire fence on the property line thus cutting off access to the shoreline. I was talking about multiple use for campers fishing etc. not agriculture.

Anyway, I need to go do something more construction with my time. If you are vehemently opposed to this Bill than it is already over. Like the kiss of death you are always on the wrong side.


----------



## Springerguy (Sep 10, 2003)

"The big public land grab in ND" is a heading that applies in many situations when it comes to the public land in ND. As a nonresident, I've felt that the laws restricting nonresidents is nothing more than a public land grab with the resident only seasons and limitations. You can add SD to the list of states with the "public land grad". Ten years ago I would have been sending letters, even as a nonresident, to promote the maintenance of land in the public domain. Not any more - I'm about as disinterested in public land acquisition as I've ever been.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Springerguy Wyoming is about the only state that makes me feel that way. I go to Montana elk hunting and the price is crazy. However, it's their state, even though I am hunting public land. Wyoming requires a guide in wilderness areas. What ticks me off is I can take care of myself as well as any of those guides. Twenty years ago I could take care of myself better than most of them. I think what they do is not legal, but it hasn't been challenged. If it was private land at 13,000 ft could they require a guide for the owner?

As far as a land grab people in all states are always trying to get public land for themselves at bargain basement prices if possible. We must always remain vigilant.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Amended and passed now to a study. Back to the House for a vote on the amendment.

HB 1338 - Introduced by Rep's Brandenburg, Froseth, Heller, Kasper, Kreidt, Kretschmar, Rohr, Schmidt, Onstad; Sen's Schaible, Unruh, Warner. Would require the governor to negotiate with the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers for the return of excess lands outside the boundaries of the Ford Berthold Indian Reservation around Lake Sakakawea above 1,854 feet msl and excess lands outside the boundaries of the Standing Rock Sioux Reservation around Lake Oahe above 1,620 feet msl to the state of North Dakota. Status of negotiations must be submitted before December 31, 2014. Passed house 75-18. Senate Government and Veterans Affairs Committee amended for the board of university and school lands to study, during the 2013-14 interim, options to address the concerns of landowners adjacent to land under the control of the corps surrounding Lake Sakakawea and Lake Oahe. Passed senate 46-1 as amended.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Man, it'd be awesome to get a lot there though.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I know of no laws or regulations that would permit coe to transfer title. I would expect special legislation needed. Most viable scenario for the state is an interagency agreement for the state to "manage" the federal lands for public use. They already do so for some fed lands. I stand ready to be corrected.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

oldfireguy said:


> I know of no laws or regulations that would permit coe to transfer title. I would expect special legislation needed. Most viable scenario for the state is an interagency agreement for the state to "manage" the federal lands for public use. They already do so for some fed lands. I stand ready to be corrected.


ofg, your scenario is already in place. NDGF does manage it now. 1338 intended to transfer this land back to state control and then into private development. Just another disingenuous legislative end-run around the public intent. Thankfully it will go into a study and hopefully die there.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Why would the federal government give this land back? It would make a lot more sense for them to sell it off and raise some much needed funds for the treasury. ND has been a welfare state for too long. It's time for us to pitch in and not be such a drain to the federal government. I personally think we should either be giving our state surpluses to the feds or stop taking so much money from them. I'd love to see ND be a donor state for once and actually contribute to this country for once. Even if it's just getting back .99 cents for every dollar we pay in (we currently get anywhere from $1.75 to $2.50 back for every dollar we put in the federal treasury).

Just once in my life I'd like to be proud of my state for not being a welfare state. Having the feds sell this land could help reach that goal.


----------

